# What Are You Currently Reading?



## Boss Dog

Other than my Bible reading...

The last book I've completed reading was "In The Gravest Extreme" by Massad Ayoob, refreshed my memory of some things I'd known but not thought on for some time and brought to light some new ones. Highly recommend. 
In the Gravest Extreme: The Role of the Firearm in Personal Protection: Massad F. Ayoob: 9780936279008: Amazon.com: Books

I had been reading "On Combat" by Lt.Col. Dave Grossman, but got stuck/bored about 1/2 way through. It's good information, just lost my way in there. May pick it up again later. 
On Combat, The Psychology and Physiology of Deadly Conflict in War and in Peace: Dave Grossman, Loren W. Christensen: 9780964920545: Amazon.com: Books

I've perused through the "Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving", interesting, but since it is mostly recipes and I don't have any canning equipment yet it is back on the shelf.
Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving: Judi Kingry, Lauren Devine: 9780778801313: Amazon.com: Books

What has completely grabbed my attention is "Root Cellaring" by Mike & Nancy Bubel. I'm totally engrossed and it is in my hand at every free moment. I love this book even though I have no garden or a place to turn into a root cellar. There just may be a country boy in here somewhere after all. 
Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables: Mike Bubel, Nancy Bubel: 0037038007039: Amazon.com: Books

So, what are you currently reading or just finished?


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Massad Ayoob in real life makes Chuck Norris's characters look like Sponge Bob. "In the Gravest Extreme" is probably a great read.

I've been stuck working on this book for MONTHS and MONTHS now. There's so much to absorb, then get out into the field and practice it's mind boggling. Would help if I had a 2,000 yard range in my back yard!  I've heard when Iraqis saw how effective sniper techniques were against them, they started using this book as a training manual (Note: "started". If they'd finished it, we'd still be over there getting our butts kicked by them!)

View attachment 3131
View attachment 3132


Also waiting on both of these to arrive: CODY LUNDIN: outdoor survival, primitive living skills, and urban preparedness courses


----------



## Doomsday

Just finished WWZ nothing like the movie! Reading Dr Sleep by SK.


----------



## Inor

In the middle of Heroes Proved by Ollie North at the moment.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Just finished Ferfals economic collapse book last night.

I had put off buying it for a long time due to the high price tag but I'm glad I did pick it up, very good book - but of course there are things he leaves out and things I think differently on - but all in all it might be my new favorite book to suggest for new preppers.


----------



## dannydefense

I finished David Brin's The Postman recently. Good read. Interesting perspective on a particular group of survivalists we've all encountered.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I usually have several going at once. Right now it's Eisenhower, The War Years 1943-1945 by his grandson David Eisenhower; To The Mariannas by Edwin Hoyt; and A History Of WWII by B.H. Liddel-Hart.
And the latest edition of America In WWII magazine just came. Whoopie!

Did I ever mention I'm a huge fan of military history, esp. WWII??:mrgreen:


----------



## AquaHull

Just finished the latest issue of Handloader.

I'll be starting Circle of Stars by Anna Lee Waldo tonight. Something about English life before the colonies.


----------



## jimb1972

LDS Preparedness Manual, and Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy (lost count of how many times I have read this one)


----------



## Inor

jimb1972 said:


> LDS Preparedness Manual, and Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy (lost count of how many times I have read this one)


42!!!


----------



## PaulS

Would you like to know how 42 was arrived at?

Take the sacred numbers; 3, 4 ,7 and the number of lunar months in a year, 13, the number of days in a lunar month, 28 and the number of days in a year, 365. add them all together and divide by the first numerological impossible number 10. 3+4+7+13+28+365 = 420 divided by 10 = 42.

And that is the rest of the story.... Good night and may God bless....


----------



## Deebo

I am rereading Unintended Consequences.


----------



## Piratesailor

"Extortion". A real eye opener...

But also just bringing to light what we have suspected all along... Deep deep corruption in the US government... But legal corruption as congress makes the laws and make them to suit/profit themselves not because it's right. 

I am more convinced than ever that Amerika is in trouble.


----------



## dlmcgehee

This thread.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

''''''''


----------



## Doomsday

Just finished Dr Sleep by S King. Now reading Survivors by J Wesley


----------



## WDE

The Audacity of Hope


not


----------



## Ordnanceman

"The rise and fall of the third reich"....for about a month now. Just started "Inside seal team six" by Don Mann,a seal for 17 years and ST-6 training officer. the first couple chapters are awesome.


----------



## dbcooper

Liberty & Tyranny by Mark Levin


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I just today received in the mail author A. Americans book entitled "Surviving Home". It is his second in the series with the first being "Going Home". If it is half as good as his first book, it will be well worth reading.


----------



## taps50

I just finished Sole Survivor by Marcus Luttrell, one of the best books I read I awhile. I am currently waiting to get American Sniper by Chris Kyle, just ordered it online tonight. Kind of in the mood for recent military accounts, cant get much better than Navy SEALs right.


----------



## Boss Dog

My daughter is reading Possum Living, by Dolly Freed (how to live as cheap as possible) She's actually getting into it.


----------



## roy

Tortilla Flat.


----------



## Steven26

Boss Dog said:


> My daughter is reading Possum Living, by Dolly Freed (how to live as cheap as possible) She's actually getting into it.


Can you share any experience?


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I could have sworn I responded to this thread the other day:-? I must be getting old. 
I have been reading Jeff Coopers Commentaries for the past few weeks. 
That will explain why I have been posting quotes from the Colonel. :lol:;-)


----------



## Meangreen

taps50 said:


> I just finished Sole Survivor by Marcus Luttrell, one of the best books I read I awhile. I am currently waiting to get American Sniper by Chris Kyle, just ordered it online tonight. Kind of in the mood for recent military accounts, cant get much better than Navy SEALs right.


May suggest, "Sniper Elite: One-Way Trip" by Scott McEwen. He was the ghost writer for Chris Kyle and spent many nights drinking beer with many SEALS and and the beer flowed so did the stories and they would usually end with, "you can't put that in the book" so pieced the stories together and wrote a novel. Good Stuff!

Sniper Elite: One-Way Trip: A Novel: Scott McEwen, Thomas Koloniar: 9781476746050: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Just Sayin'

Under Fire: An American Story by Oliver North. Might gain some insight into why I did some of the things in C. America in the 1980's that I did.

Would recommend the book about Carlos Hathcock, "Marine Sniper" by Charles Henderson. Yes, I had to google it, if anyone has seen my copy, please tell me where it was. But really great book, and if I'm guessing right, I'll get a new one for Christmas, 'cause my wife ordered several books on Amazon. I will act appropriately surprised!!! I'm hoping anyway!


----------



## Meangreen

BigCheeseStick said:


> Massad Ayoob in real life makes Chuck Norris's characters look like Sponge Bob. "In the Gravest Extreme" is probably a great read.
> 
> I've been stuck working on this book for MONTHS and MONTHS now. There's so much to absorb, then get out into the field and practice it's mind boggling. Would help if I had a 2,000 yard range in my back yard!  I've heard when Iraqis saw how effective sniper techniques were against them, they started using this book as a training manual (Note: "started". If they'd finished it, we'd still be over there getting our butts kicked by them!)
> 
> View attachment 3131
> View attachment 3132
> 
> 
> Also waiting on both of these to arrive: CODY LUNDIN: outdoor survival, *primitive living skills, and urban preparedness courses


Massad Ayoob is a fraud and sham. This is confirmed every time I have shot against him in IDPA matches when he cheats. All is claimed accreditation's are false because he creates them and awards them to himself. He has never been in a gunfight, never has worked as a law enforcement officer, or has served in the military. He claims all his experience he claims comes from working for his dad in a jewelry store. His only credit is when civilians had no training available unless they enlisted or became a law enforcement officers, he stole the training, called it his own and sold it to smucks.


----------



## Meangreen

Just Sayin' said:


> Under Fire: An American Story by Oliver North. Might gain some insight into why I did some of the things in C. America in the 1980's that I did.
> 
> Would recommend the book about Carlos Hathcock, "Marine Sniper" by Charles Henderson. Yes, I had to google it, if anyone has seen my copy, please tell me where it was. But really great book, and if I'm guessing right, I'll get a new one for Christmas, 'cause my wife ordered several books on Amazon. I will act appropriately surprised!!! I'm hoping anyway!


93 confirmed kills, great read, if you get the chance pick anything by Stephen Hunter, good stuff.


----------



## roy

Hathcock also wrote his own book, "White Feather", I believe. I'm reading Tortilla Flat . . . again.


----------



## Meangreen

roy said:


> Hathcock also wrote his own book, "White Feather", I believe. I'm reading Tortilla Flat . . . again.


Tortilla flat is one of my favorites.


----------



## inceptor

I am actually listening to some Bible studies by Dr Bill Creasy. He explains the Bible like no one I've ever heard.


----------



## MrsInor

Past few days have been cookbooks - making Christmas cookies.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Boss Dog said:


> Other than my Bible reading...
> 
> The last book I've completed reading was "In The Gravest Extreme" by Massad Ayoob, refreshed my memory of some things I'd known but not thought on for some time and brought to light some new ones. Highly recommend.
> In the Gravest Extreme: The Role of the Firearm in Personal Protection: Massad F. Ayoob: 9780936279008: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I had been reading "On Combat" by Lt.Col. Dave Grossman, but got stuck/bored about 1/2 way through. It's good information, just lost my way in there. May pick it up again later.
> On Combat, The Psychology and Physiology of Deadly Conflict in War and in Peace: Dave Grossman, Loren W. Christensen: 9780964920545: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I've perused through the "Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving", interesting, but since it is mostly recipes and I don't have any canning equipment yet it is back on the shelf.
> Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving: Judi Kingry, Lauren Devine: 9780778801313: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> What has completely grabbed my attention is "Root Cellaring" by Mike & Nancy Bubel. I'm totally engrossed and it is in my hand at every free moment. I love this book even though I have no garden or a place to turn into a root cellar. There just may be a country boy in here somewhere after all.
> Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables: Mike Bubel, Nancy Bubel: 0037038007039: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> So, what are you currently reading or just finished?


I just ordered "Nullification" by Tom Woods

I am expecting a good read, gotta love the real liberals


----------



## Just Sayin'

taps50 said:


> I just finished Sole Survivor by Marcus Luttrell, one of the best books I read I awhile. I am currently waiting to get American Sniper by Chris Kyle, just ordered it online tonight. Kind of in the mood for recent military accounts, cant get much better than Navy SEALs right.


I just finished Sole Survivor, Taps. It was an easy read, but I liked Chris Kyle's book better.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Meangreen said:


> 93 confirmed kills, great read, if you get the chance pick anything by Stephen Hunter, good stuff.


I have read all his stuff...Really fun reading. Bob Lee Swaggart is my hero! lol


----------



## PaulS

I am currently reading "American political writings during the Founding Era" by Hyneman and Lutz. I am on volume two and learning a lot about who they were and why they thought the way they did.
I would recommend it to all politicians - if they could read.


----------



## Boss Dog

Steven26 said:


> Can you share any experience?


nah, she's still got it. With 2 kids and just starting a new job, it's been slow going. I may have to sneak it out and read it myself shortly.


----------



## alterego

The prep per forum has a good thread called "what are you reading" that is worth looking in too.


----------



## Meangreen

Just started, "American Coup" How a Terrified Government is Destroying The Constitution by William M. Arkin.


----------



## pharmer14

Total Money Makeover by Dave Ramsey... 

Finishing up grad school in may and preparing to deal with the consequences... lol...


----------

